# Thoughts from a new trail rider



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

I;ve been riding just 9 months and went on my 2nd trail ride today. We were 3.. the instructor, me and one other rider. So, teacher is first then, the other guy bec his horse wanted to be in front then me.. I dont like being in the back. I dont like worrying about getting kicked from the middle horse if we get too close, ( horses like to be close) and I dont like it when the middle rider is going too slow as a big gap is evident between him and the first rider. I'd prefer a trail where 3 of us are all riding side by side, equal pace.. etc.. Does this exist? Am I a bad trail rider for being annoyed by all this? ( It does cost a lot of money to go out on a trailride ) this trail had some people and dogs too.. Horses are ok but certainly froze when they saw an object.. that ok for trailride?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That all sounds normal to me. Hang in there, it'll all get easier in time.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here it is unusual to see a trail that you can ride 3 across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here it is unusual to see a trail that you can ride 3 across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Around here it's unusual to find a trail where you can ride two abreast for more than a short distance. You'll have to get comfortable going in a line unless you ride by yourself as that is the most common trail ride you'll find.

Horses naturally wants to get on the butt of the horse in front of it so it's incumbent on every rider to teach their horse to back off. Depending on how competitive or insecure your horse is pretty much dictates how long this will takes. This is done by being consistent and persistent in your request to back off the horses in front of you. Eventually they get the idea. FYI trail etiquette is for someone riding a kicker to tie a red ribbon to their horses tail (some tie it to the head stall). But, that doesn't mean a non kicker wont kick if irritated enough by a horse riding their butt so be careful.

As for the person not being consistent in front of you, that is one of the most annoying type of riders. Only a couple things you can do about that. One is have a talk with them about it as some just are not aware of what they are doing. Get in front of them if you can. Refuse to ride with them in the future. Last of all, grin and bear it...


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, most horses get irritated eventually if another horse is on its butt. It's up to the rider to make sure to keep a safe distance between their horse's nose and the other rider's horse's butt. 

Yes, it is up to the rider to get the horse to move out. However, some do have faster gaits than others. The horse in front will set the pace. Horses that are slower I prefer to have in the middle or back sometimes because having a horse in front of them will quicken their pace since many horses are naturally competitive. Sometimes, a slow horse just needs to lengthen his stride, which is something a novice rider will have difficulty asking for. 

I'd make a lighthearted joke to get the point across, like, "Hey, slowpoke! Is that all the faster you can go?!" And smile. Don't make it a sneer or a jab, just a joke. Otherwise, live with it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'd prefer to be at the back in a situation like that. You don't have to worry about someone else riding up your butt. Like others have said, in some trails you CAN'T ride three abreast. They're too narrow for multiple horses. If you're following another horse (be it you're the second or third rider) it's your responsibility to keep your horse from riding up on the horse in front of you. If your horse is consistently walking up on the other horse AND the second horse is allowing there to be a big gap between them and the first one, then maybe the pace would be better if you're in the middle. Consider that for next time, but don't allow your horse to pass the middle horse on his own terms. You don't want to be teaching any bad habits :wink: If you have room then circling is also an option to get your horse to back off. Still, remember that you'll have to worry about running up on the horse in front of you. Since you're a new rider that isn't as familiar with the trails, it makes sense that the trainer needs to be first. 

I understand the frustration with trails. I often ride out back with my friend on her 17hh TB that gets a bit jiggy on trails. He walks considerably faster than my 15hh QH and gets upset if my horse were to trot up behind him, but we've gotten a routine. I try to get my guy to walk at a brisk pace, she tries to slow hers down, and circles if she has to. Things get thrown all out of the loop if it's summertime and spider season. She HATES the banana spiders and webs that form across the trails, so I go ahead of her to knock down the spiders. Her horse gets nervous and rides up my butt, and it is really frustrating! The chances of my guy kicking hers are pretty slim, but still... 

It's all about getting used to it. You're a bit nervous, and it's normal. Perhaps ask your trainer if you can go on trail rides more frequently so it becomes a routine for you. Trails aren't for everyone, but most people love it once they get used to it :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is pretty normal for lots of trail rides. We are riding at Ebenezer Park in Jasper, Texas this coming weekend. Most of the way the trails are single file - some spots aren't but most of the way is. When I first bought my gelding he had been trained basically to put his nose in another horses tail and follow. His former owner would put anyone and everyone on Biscuit, people who had never rode in their life, little kids, etc. and he wanted Biscuit (who was then Goose!) to follow closely. It took me more than a year of working with Biscuit to get him to stop that. He still will do it if I do not stop him!

Most horses also walk at different paces. My cousin's half Arab has a nice pace and so does Biscuit. Yet at times both will walk slower than molasses in January. My former horse Red was a former race horse with big long legs and walked slower than any horse we rode with and was constantly falling back and then trotting to catch up. 

If the second person was going so slow your horse was running up his backside you can ask if you can move ahead. Smile and enjoy the ride. Horses will freeze/spook/shy at all kinds of stuff. Biscuit has literally thousands of miles on trail rides. IN.THE.WOODS. He shies mostly at logs on the ground - he thinks they are alligators that are going to eat The Biscuit's legs.:lol:

Enjoy your riding and hope you have many happy trails.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Luke, If you intend to be doing this trail riding thing there are just all sorts of things that you are going to have to get used to. Good considerate riders with well behaved horses to just the opposite. There are no guarantees in this endeavor that I have found. There are good safe trails with pristine surroundings but I haven't found it yet. You are ultimately responsible for you and your horse and how it behaves and you can't be controlling everyone else. I have ridden with people that will eventually end up in front before the ride is over. I have not figured out whether it is a macho thing or what. Wait until you are still on the ground and a riding partner rides off and leaves you to mount a horse that is afraid that he is going to get left behind - Your going to love it. My suggestion is to stay with it and gain experience and eventually pick and choose who you go with.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

QOS, we have seen the pictures of the alligators on your trail rides. I am with the Biscuit on this. Are those your legs in danger? ;-)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Oreos - hahahahahahaa Biscuit is hilarious. He rarely spooks at anything and it is just usually a hard shudder run through his body or he stops dead in tracks. There is an almost 2 mile loop through the woods and he will pass the same log EVERY.DANG.WEEKEND and the third time past a little fallen limb he will act like it is really suspect!!! Good gracious - pigs have literally exploded out from under this horses hooves and he barely jumped! Log on the ground I have seen 3 times today? yep...alligator trying to get my little blonde legs!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I get it-one of my really good trail mares sometimes spooked at logs, but if I sent her toward them to jump them-it was a totally different story! The avatar mare-a Paso Fino that loved to jump.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Logs, nope. Deer stands up between his legs, nope. Elk, not only nope he wants to chase them. Birds, nope. You know that bright spot on the ground caused by the sun shining between branches? Apparently those bright spots have an appetite for horse flesh.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to trail riding OP Luke! You've gotten some good advice here. Remember to just look at everything as an opportunity for a better bond and better communication between you and your horse. Don't ever get in the habit of avoiding an unpleasant thing on the trail -- instead seize the opportunity to learn from it. That is the way to build confidence for you and your horse partner. You are doing great for 2 rides.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

As above I would like to also say that you've got plenty of great knowledge already here in this thread. 

Specifically related to pacing your horse, If he's following too close you are the one responsible for fixing that – ask (and then tell) for more space, and if he refuses make him stop repeatedly if necessary until he gets the message.

The two horses that we lease are specifically for hacking out, since there is no arena or anything at the owners house, so I can relate as every ride on them is a trail ride basically. My gelding is slow and pokey and perfectly fine with being in second place UNTIL the pace comes up at which point his TB comes out and he darts past my daughters pony if I let him and the trail is safe to do so. Cantering quickly turns to a full out gallop if he's not ahead of her in a short distance, again, assuming its safe and I *let* him. 

Her pony on the other hand is always in a go-go-go mood and loves hacks, so she frequently has to hold her back. If she was behind she'd be a butt-rider. After a canter it takes her 5 minutes to unwind her back to a sane walk/trot again so she usually stays out front in the end. 

In the end it's all about telling your horses what YOU want, not what they want. Be in control.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You mentioned being a beginner, but is the horse you're riding yours? Or just a lesson/lease horse? If it's yours, you can always go out on your own, and set the pace yourself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

luke4275 said:


> I;ve been riding just 9 months and went on my 2nd trail ride today. We were 3.. the instructor, me and one other rider. So, teacher is first then, the other guy bec his horse wanted to be in front then me.. I dont like being in the back. I dont like worrying about getting kicked from the middle horse if we get too close, ( horses like to be close) and I dont like it when the middle rider is going too slow as a big gap is evident between him and the first rider. I'd prefer a trail where 3 of us are all riding side by side, equal pace.. etc.. Does this exist? Am I a bad trail rider for being annoyed by all this? ( It does cost a lot of money to go out on a trailride ) this trail had some people and dogs too.. Horses are ok but certainly froze when they saw an object.. that ok for trailride?


I'm guessing the 3rd rider is also a student, probably more of a beginner than you which is why he's in the middle, and doesn't know that good trail etiquette would ask him to keep his horse up with the trainer's. Maybe ask your trainer to go over Trail Etiquette with both of you. 

It's up to you to keep your horse's nose out of the next horse's bum. You can do several different things to stop that, from stopping repeatedly to circling repeatedly. One thing I like to do with my horses is what I call the "conveyor belt". Each horse gets a turn out in front, in the middle and in the back, "riding drag'. Everyone lines up, moves out at a nice pace and the first horse leads for 20-30 feet and then peels off to the back of the line and the 2nd horse moves up for 20-30 feet and then peels off and moves back. Repeat as often and as long as necessary. It's a good way to build confidence in a horse who doesn't like to lead or be last, gives those in the middle time to learn to hold their pace and stay out of the horse in front of them and helps maintain a good pace for the ride. Maybe your trainer would be open to something like that? 

The person in the front is responsible for calling out hazards (low branch) and/or avoiding them so is usually the most experienced person on the ride. Any beginners or less experienced riders are put in the middle of the group for safety. The person in the back, riding drag, is also responsible for calling out any problems from behind (rider off or broken tack, etc). I like to ride drag the best, I can pretty much set my own pace and do my own thing while watching out for the middle folks, and I don't have to listen to incessant chatter. Some folks on a ride love to yak and I prefer to stay quiet. 

Trail Riding Etiquette: 20 Courtesy Tips for Equestrians - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Trail Etiquette – America’s Horse Daily

Trail Etiquette


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I bought an Egyptian Arab in Nevada years ago and he came from a working cattle ranch. He was actually the ranch owners wife's horse and she felt that he was too hot to handle. She had to lunge him for awhile before she could get on him. Well, he was not hard to handle but he had one little quirk and that was that he could not stand another horse behind him. So my wife just kept him in the back and he was fine. Then one day someone nearby had a rope and was practicing with it. Well, little Azoc was not happy about that at all. With a little more investigating and testing we determined that those Nevada cowboys had been practicing heeling on him as they rode along and he couldn't deal with it. He is better now but don't get a rope out around him.


----------



## redrose1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I ride with my husband and sometimes friends will come along. I don't like big groups. 4 is my max. Just for my comfort. 
My husband has a bad habit of letting his horse ride up my gelding's butt and I don't want to get in an argument out there about it so I just look back and give him "the look". Today tho he let her bump into the back of him and he stopped and gave a warning. I said, "he's going to kick her!!" I like being behind if people don't keep their horses back at a good distance. 
It's hard when riding with other people especially if you're on a single track trail. You always have some go at different speeds. Even mine, if he's behind a slow poke, he will get antsy and will try to push them along and I'm kind of fighting with him to back off. If it gets too much, I'll say.... "when it's safe, I'm going to get in front for a while."


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

The many reasons I prefer to ride alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I suspect that things annoyed you more than they should have because this whole trail riding thing is new to you. Relax and have fun.


----------

